# Cubase + Kontakt: hanging notes



## Frogs Can Talk (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,

I'm running a project with hanging notes issues on a PC (Win 10 64) using Cubase Pro 11.0.30 and Kontakt 6.6.0. The hanging notes happen in CSS/CSW when I start using rebowing/retonguing on sustain/marcato patches.

I switch articulations using expression maps / CC58.

This is probably an issue on my end, something wrong in my project. Here's a simple example I can't explain:
* Flute + clarinet playing
* Retonguing a few sustain notes on the flute
* A bit later, clarinet gets hanging notes...

My retonguing CC64 events are clean step (not ramp) events 0 -> 127 -> 0.
How the clarinet can be affected, while there's nothing happening on CC64? They're different instrument tracks, how is it even possible? I'm lost!
I've tried to initialize both tracks with a 0 event on CC64, but it didn't solve anything.

I already tried to batch resave the libraries.

I'm going to change the way I switch articulation to see if it could be that.

What else should I check?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Alex W (Aug 2, 2021)

Samuel,

I've tried helping you, but unfortunately you've ignored my suggestions, while continually posting unhelpful, counterproductive information that wastes everyone's time, including your own.

If you could please respond to my support ticket messages, we might be able to work together to resolve the issue with your setup.

Thanks.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Aug 2, 2021)

Alex W said:


> Samuel,
> 
> I've tried helping you, but unfortunately you've ignored my suggestions, while continually posting unhelpful, counterproductive information that wastes everyone's time, including your own.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is a new low. All this because I refused to delete this message...

I tried to remove any inaccurate information, and I clearly state that it's a problem on my end. I don't see anything harmful for your product, reputation-wise.

And I don't understand why, as a customer, I don't have the right to seek external help, here or elsewhere. Thank God the community was there for me on Steinberg forum when Cubase was crashing every 5 minutes and their customer service did not have an answer.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 2, 2021)

I had a similar issue not that long ago. In my case I had a few rogue CC64 127 events that I thought I’d already dealt with.

Here’s what I suggest: on the track where you have hanging notes select all the parts/events. Open List Edit. Then open the Logical Editor and set it up like this:





Make sure you have set Function to ‘Select’. Hit Apply. Then in the ‘Show’ drop down menu in the top left of the Editor select ‘Event Types’. (This is purely to be able to see the CC64s more easily by hiding everything else.)
Then playback just before the note hangs. When the note hangs hit stop. Look back to the last CC64 event prior to that. It’s possible that is a CC64 127 event. If so either insert a CC64 0 or delete it.

If this is not the case then at least you have ruled this out.

Next thing you can do is see if you can start eliminating further things to narrow down the problem. Maybe start with an empty template and see if the problem arises with that. If not then it’s more likely to be a data issue within your project.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Aug 2, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I had a similar issue not that long ago. In my case I had a few rogue CC64 127 events that I thought I’d already dealt with.
> 
> Here’s what I suggest: on the track where you have hanging notes select all the parts/events. Open List Edit. Then open the Logical Editor and set it up like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, much appreciated!

I've never used the list editor before, and clearly that's a mistake. You can find data in no time, even in a busy project. Thanks for the tip!

I can see my CC64 events and unfortunately no rogue event there. But as you say, at least, now I know.

I've just read another post on a similar topic, and it seems Kontakt has issues dealing with Cubase map expressions that are using CC instead of notes. According to the guy, it's a design flaw within Kontakt that make CC unreliable in that context.

So probably my next step will be to replace all CC58 commands with notes to see if that helps. I won't have much time to make music this week, so I'll report back next week-end if this solves my hanging notes issues.


----------

